# FAO: CRF121359



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

Where are you from brah ???

im sure i recognise you from somewhere :confused1:


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

bump for crf121359....i know your online brah.


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

Essex pal...


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

you ever trained abroad ??? im sure ive seen you in a gym but not in the uk.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Impossible. No one else in the world has a tan like that.


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

nah pal.


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Impossible. No one else in the world has a tan like that.


lol...


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

Dont look like an English gym to me brah......and why does it say persia at the bottom ???


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

.....Forever alone


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

Forever calzone lol


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Impossible. No one else in the world has a tan like that.


Never seen a paddy tan then?



chestbrah said:


> Dont look like an English gym to me brah......and why does it say persia at the bottom ???


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

dum dum dummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> Dont look like an English gym to me brah......and why does it say persia at the bottom ???


what made you think that I'm gonna give you some personal info??? you were arguing with me the other day and now you wanna find out where I'm from and where I've been training??!?!?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> Dont look like an English gym to me brah......and why does it say persia at the bottom ???


MMMMMMMMMMMMMm I think he calling you a bit of a









There CRF lol ......


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> Is that why theres an ms paint job white strip to block out the foreign guy with a boob tube in the corner


probably lol, its one of the worst ms paint jobs ive ever seen aswell pmsl


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

craftybutcher said:


>


Can I have some mate :lol:


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> what made you think that I'm gonna give you some personal info??? you were arguing with me the other day and now you wanna find out where I'm from and where I've been training??!?!?


What personal info ??? lol ......you fraudin brah.


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> whats this brah thing all about like?


Its just an Aussie thing lol.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

robsta warned you guys yesterday!!! be warned,..................


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> whats this brah thing all about like?


I think he wears one mate


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

It's just as annoying as South African chap I know saying "bru"


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

71081 said:


> robsta warned you guys yesterday!!! be warned,..................


lol im just asking the guy a question which he wont answer.


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> What personal info ??? lol ......you fraudin brah.


didn't you ask me where I am from and if I trained abroad? thats what I call "asking for personal info"....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> didn't you ask me where I am from and if I trained abroad? thats what I call "asking for personal info"....


Here CRF have you been at it again mate just found this picture in your personal album pmsl


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

straughany10 said:


> whats this brah thing all about like?


I take it you've never been on bodybuilding.com - or seen Dog the Bounty hunter LMAO


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

straughany10 said:


> whats this brah thing all about like?


its the same as bra's but the terms used by gay men who wear male versions 'Brahs' to hold there gyno in.


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> lol im just asking the guy a question which he wont answer.


what made you think I'm gonna answer you?!?!? :cursing: :confused1:


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> what made you think I'm gonna answer you?!?!? :cursing: :confused1:


why wouldnt you answer lol ??? your fraudin brah just admit it and move on.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> Dont look like an English gym to me brah......and why does it say persia at the bottom ???


oh dear....


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Busted.....


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

ANYONE ON HERE FROM ESSEX RECOGNIZE THIS GYM LOL ????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

You could just ask him if thats him in his avatar picture or not, he dont have to tell you where he trains or where he lives pmsl

" is that you CRF in your avatar pic mate ?? "


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> why wouldnt you answer lol ??? your fraudin brah just admit it and move on.


do me a favour, stop calling me brah. it just gives me hardon when you say it... I told ya before.. you are just a simple keyboard fighter.... anyway, when you come this way I'll take you to Grays in the same gym... enough said.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> You could just ask him if thats him in his avatar picture or not, he dont have to tell you where he trains or where he lives pmsl
> 
> " is that you CRF in your avatar pic mate ?? "


someone did on a different thread, and he replied....yea...

who cares either way..brah....lol fcuking brah


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

adlewar said:


> someone did on a different thread, and he replied....yea...
> 
> who cares either way..brah....lol fcuking brah


Ah right ok sorry i didnt know that !!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> do me a favour, stop calling me brah. it just gives me hardon when you say it... I told ya before.. you are just a simple *keyboard fighter..*.. anyway, when you come this way I'll take you to Grays in the same gym... enough said.


LOL something like this you mean mate !!!!


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> do me a favour, stop calling me brah. it just gives me hardon when you say it... I told ya before.. you are just a simple keyboard fighter.... anyway, when you come this way I'll take you to Grays in the same gym... enough said.


lol why did you chop the picture then so you cant see the foreign guy or the website address its from (which is foreign by the way)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> lol why did you chop the picture then so you cant see the foreign guy or the website address its from (which is foreign by the way)


Well to be fair mate the foreign guy is not really relevant as CRF claimed he lived in essex and it full or foreign guys lol......


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

Why did you paint over your face?

Same thing.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

how did you find that picture?


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Try saying 'gday brah' to yourself in an Oz accent, you'll sound like an utter c0ck :lol:

Every post this guy makes.. that's all I hear in my head pmsl


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Why did you paint over your face?
> 
> Same thing.


lol i havent painted over my face brah


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

well it looks like you have, is it just a different colour to the rest of you?

My mistake. Brah


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

chestbrah said:


> Dont look like an English gym to me brah......and why does it say persia at the bottom ???


Whoever it is looks like they're benching 240KG...


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> well it looks like you have, is it just a different colour to the rest of you?
> 
> My mistake. Brah


ARHHHHHHHHH... chestbrah, you are getting on my nerves now you lil prat... shut it and go to bed...


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> well it looks like you have, is it just a different colour to the rest of you?
> 
> My mistake. Brah


its just the shade mate .


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> well it looks like you have, is it just a different colour to the rest of you?
> 
> My mistake. Brah


that aint him in his avi mate.. can't you tell from his texts "Brah", "Panties" etc etc


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

ostrain said:


> Whoever it is looks like they're benching 240KG...


265KG yesterday mate


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> ARHHHHHHHHH... chestbrah, you are getting on my nerves now you lil prat... shut it and go to bed...


Just answer is it you or not and why did you crop the foreign guy and the website address ???

or is that too much to ask brah ??


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> Just answer is it you or not and why did you crop the foreign guy and the website address ???
> 
> or is that too much to ask brah ??


when you learnt not to say Brah and use the magic word more often then you'll get your answers...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> its just the shade mate .


PMSL just the shade lol.... i have same problem mate you see


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

where were you born/from crf?


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

COME AT ME BRO


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> when you learnt not to say Brah and use the magic word more often then you'll get your answers...


its obvious you fraudin now lol what a loser you must be IRL...I feel sorry for you.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> COME AT ME BRO


Your one of them Pr1cks in the gym that throw weights around and endanger other people thinking your awesome lol... what a pr1ck...


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

chestbrah said:


> COME AT ME BRO


Why do you workout with your shirt off......


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

http://www.tehrantimes.com/PDF/10888/10888-7.pdf

http://www.fullbodybuilding.mihanblog.com/post/category/1

uhm...


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Your one of them Pr1cks in the gym that throw weights around and endanger other people thinking your awesome lol... what a pr1ck...


your one of those phaggots who are so insecure IRL that you have a cartoon avvi.


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Why do you workout with your shirt off......


feels good man...you should try it bro


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

lmfao this is well funny what a joke


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow great find nc007 ! Love it !


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

nc007 said:


> http://www.tehrantimes.com/PDF/10888/10888-7.pdf
> 
> http://www.fullbodybuilding.mihanblog.com/post/category/1
> 
> uhm...


oh dear............lol


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> its obvious you fraudin now lol what a loser you must be IRL...I feel sorry for you.


okay... why you crying now?!? is that because you're a pencil neck??  stop throwing your toys out of your pram...


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

HAHAHAH IRANS STRONGEST MAN IS FROM ESSEX PMSL


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

LOL gutted.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

nc007 said:


> http://www.tehrantimes.com/PDF/10888/10888-7.pdf
> 
> http://www.fullbodybuilding.mihanblog.com/post/category/1
> 
> uhm...


lmao how sad can people be to live pretend lives, stop pretending and go do something about it maybe you could look like that if you put in hard work and effort.


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> Fcuking hell, first of all what is going on with your hair do nancy boy, secondly who the fcuk do you think you are tossing dumbells around like that? doesnt make you big and clever ya nar, thirdly what about that little poncy dance at the, lol, mate you have just made yourself out to be a bigger pr**k than anyone you are trying to embarrass.


IM 24 and already have probably had more fanny than you ever will.....umad ??


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

chestbrah said:


> COME AT ME BRO


wtf. do that in my gym, you'd be following the dumbells accross the floor.....arrogant plank.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Guys its not actually Chestbrah in the video, I think he is extracting the urine......and doing a good job too....

Forever Calzone....


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

nc007 said:


> http://www.tehrantimes.com/PDF/10888/10888-7.pdf
> 
> http://www.fullbodybuilding.mihanblog.com/post/category/1
> 
> uhm...


HaHa good find, think crf might go quiet now.

I have to admit I do enjoy these threads.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> your one of those phaggots who are so insecure IRL that you have a cartoon avvi.


LOL yes mate your right i have nothing to be proud of at all, i certainly dont throw weights around like you do Brah lol... foookin make me p1ss people like you , should be banned from the gym you *** !!!


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

100 dollars says he will never post again lmao


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> LOL yes mate your right i have nothing to be proud of at all, i certainly dont throw weights around like you do Brah lol... foookin make me p1ss people like you , should be banned from the gym you *** !!!


sorry for endangering lives by dropping a dumbell lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Magic Torch said:


> Guys its not actually Chestbrah in the video, I think he is extracting the urine......and doing a good job too....
> 
> Forever Calzone....


If you look at the other uploads they are called chestbrah and have been uploaded for months... all as cringe worthy mind... nevertheless superb find :lol:


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

This thread is epic. I am laughing muchly !

:lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

this is a splendid thread, really cheering my sh1t right up


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> sorry for endangering lives by dropping a dumbell lol


Chestbrah


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

adlewar said:


> oh dear............lol


in asnwer to your question i once went on a dating site (yes lame) and wanted to chat to this girl but she was never online and only had one picture of her....didnt no nothing else excpet username and pic....and a little bit about her self she wrote :lol:

so i manged to find out were she lived/etc etc name/facebook.....i first found narrowed down a area were she could live, she said she was into gym so narrowed down even more etc etc etc and manged to find a school that she could of went too /painting online LOL and had a little signituer in bottom corner had to zoom in etc but that was it had a first name then...LOL took me weeks lmao but i did...now im freinds with her hahaha


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

nc007 said:


> in asnwer to your question i once went on a dating site (yes lame) and wanted to chat to this girl but she was never online and only had one picture of her....didnt no nothing else excpet username and pic....and a little bit about her self she wrote :lol:
> 
> so i manged to find out were she lived/etc etc name/facebook.....i first found narrowed down a area were she could live, she said she was into gym so narrowed down even more etc etc etc and manged to find a school that she could of went too /painting online LOL and had a little signituer in bottom corner had to zoom in etc but that was it had a first name then...LOL took me weeks lmao but i did...now im freinds with her hahaha


creep...


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> 265KG yesterday mate


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> doesnt make a difference how much fanny youve had mate, you act like that in a gym over here mate and you would be bounced out of the place ya fcuking pr**k.


I doubt that brah...stop acting the tough guy srsly.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

bry1990 said:


> creep...


LOL you can pretty much find anything about anyone if you know how.....

anyway SHE was never! ever! online!.....lmao

we freinds now so gtfo gimp.


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

nc007 said:


> LOL you can pretty much find anything about anyone if you know how.....
> 
> anyway SHE was never! ever! online!.....lmao
> 
> we freinds now so gtfo gimp.


haha, epic!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

nc007 said:


> http://www.tehrantimes.com/PDF/10888/10888-7.pdf
> 
> http://www.fullbodybuilding.mihanblog.com/post/category/1
> 
> uhm...


.........................*BOOM*


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> .........................*BOOM*


thank you 

*BOOM!* X


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

It gets better


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

this is now turning into the BEST thread ever, cant see all the links etc........ but will read it later.

PLEASE, NO MODS TO REMOVE.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

strange_days said:


> It gets better


You can talk mate, i doubt very ,much thats you in your avatar pic pmsl :lol:


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

flinty90 said:
 

> You can talk mate, i doubt very ,much thats you in your avatar pic pmsl :lol:


clever d1ck:rolleyes:


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> bet you $100 you would brah and i'm not acting the tough guy mate, i never said i'd do it, i'm just a fat **** but there are plenty big lads in the gym who would.


well if you wouldnt do anything why are you bragging about what someone alse would do ???


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

why dont you meet somewhere central.......like Cyprus, and have a good old scrap?


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

whereever you foud those pics there must be some of my vids as well mate... make sure to post them as well...


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

nc007 said:


> thank you
> 
> *BOOM!* X


They really hate this guy from essex http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=118696388151923&ref=share


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> whereever you foud those pics there must be some of my vids as well mate... make sure to post them as well...


looks like chestbrah is down 100 dollars! uh oh!


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

straughany10 said:


> wasnt bragging i was just letting you know what people would do to pricks like you.


whateever brah cba arguing its making this thread less funny.


----------



## nc007 (Nov 21, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> They really hate this guy from essex http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=118696388151923&ref=share


*PMSL* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

bry1990 said:


> looks like chestbrah is down 100 dollars! uh oh!


I know haha im sure irans strongest man doesnt need it though lol.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

crf121359 said:


> whereever you foud those pics there must be some of my vids as well mate... make sure to post them as well...


Give it up Rohollah! lol


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

does it matter if he isnt that guy?

Im obviously not the guy in my avatar (unless someone actually thinks im Mr T, if so.......I pity the fool)


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> They really hate this guy from essex http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=118696388151923&ref=share


you are telling me you won't sell your belt for $15000 ?!?!?? if you say no then there must be something wrong wiv ya...


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

71081 said:


> does it matter if he isnt that guy?
> 
> Im obviously not the guy in my avatar (unless someone actually thinks im Mr T, if so.......I pity the fool)


It obviously doesnt matter really....but its always lulzy when someone claims to be the guy in thier avvy and get caught fraudin.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

You dont pretend to be though.....or do you.....


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

71081 said:


> does it matter if he isnt that guy?
> 
> Im obviously not the guy in my avatar (unless someone actually thinks im Mr T, if so.......I pity the fool)


well he's claiming to be that guy when he clearly isn't...

you're not claiming to be mr t!


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

71081 said:


> does it matter if he isnt that guy?
> 
> Im obviously not the guy in my avatar (unless someone actually thinks im Mr T, if so.......I pity the fool)







i thought i recognised you from somewhere! darn it!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

71081 said:


> does it matter if he isnt that guy?
> 
> Im obviously not the guy in my avatar (unless someone actually thinks im Mr T, if so.......I pity the fool)


Not really, but he is trying to claim to be him. He should admit defeat gracefully.

Unless Irans strongest and most hated man does actually live in Essex!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

71081 said:


> does it matter if he isnt that guy?
> 
> Im obviously not the guy in my avatar (unless someone actually thinks im Mr T, if so.......I pity the fool)


What... you mean... urrrrrrr :confused1:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Not really, but he is trying to claim to be him. He should admit defeat gracefully.
> 
> Unless Irans strongest and most hated man does actually live in Essex!


Didn't it ever occur to you that's why he moved to a nice semi in Braintree :lol:


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

crf121359 said:


> you are telling me you won't sell your belt for $15000 ?!?!?? if you say no then there must be something wrong wiv ya...


wtf?


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

2004mark said:


> Didn't it ever occur to you that's why he moved to a nice semi in Braintree :lol:


Thats it. It all makes sense now.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

COME ON NOW CRF just lets have you say your not him and it will all be over mate..... honest


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm just sitting here laughing my head off... is it so important to know who I am and where I'm from?? you guys need get a proper lives tbh... what difference is gonna make in your lives whether this is me or not!! anyway gonna pop out to go to the gym.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

I aint gettin on no plane.................


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> wtf?


you posted that facebook link without even knowing what the story was.. so do your home work before sending links pal...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I really am actually a battery

I've been masquerading as a mediocre bber on here, it's how I get my kicks

sorry if I misled anyone - hey, charge me

:lol:


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> I'm just sitting here laughing my head off... is it so important to know who I am and where I'm from??* you guys need get a proper lives tbh*... what difference is gonna make in your lives whether this is me or not!! anyway gonna pop out to go to the gym.


said the guy who pretends to be someone else on an internet forum....fukin lolz


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> I'm just sitting here laughing my head off... is it so important to know who I am and where I'm from?? you guys need get a proper lives tbh... what difference is gonna make in your lives whether this is me or not!! anyway gonna pop out to go to the gym.


no difference at all, just funny when someone claims to be someone they're not.

Reminds me of good old Razor


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

71081 said:


> I aint gettin on no plane.................


No but he will have to, to go from Essex to Iran to just "pop" to the gym


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> I'm just sitting here laughing my head off... is it so important to know who I am and where I'm from?? you guys need get a proper lives tbh... what difference is gonna make in your lives whether this is me or not!! anyway gonna pop out to go to the gym.


Mate it does matter as i was rooting for you to be telling truth lol... did you really bench 265 kg other day as well or was that a bit of a porky pie ???








lol


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

rs007 said:


> I really am actually a battery
> 
> I've been masquerading as a mediocre bber on here, it's how I get my kicks
> 
> ...


pmsl didnt think this could get any funnier


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

crf121359 said:


> you posted that facebook link without even knowing what the story was.. so do your home work before sending links pal...


The story is clear PAL you got called out............................BOOM


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

rs007 said:


> I really am actually a battery
> 
> I've been masquerading as a mediocre bber on here, it's how I get my kicks
> 
> ...


Maybe so... but are you really a Duracell... I've been reliably informed this is the real you:










Now fess up!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

straughany10 said:


> I'm Fcuking Superman


What would Louis Lane say knowing her bloke was a ghey....

badumtsh.


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

and I am Jay Cutler


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Have to admit I always feel a little bit sorry for them when they're exposed.

He's been on here for 2 months, had a good run.

Think I'll masquerade as Kazakhstans strongest man for a while. Anyone know where I can find a picture.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Have to admit I always feel a little bit sorry for them when they're exposed.
> 
> He's been on here for 2 months, had a good run.
> 
> Think I'll masquerade as Kazakhstans strongest man for a while. Anyone know where I can find a picture.


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

MR RIGSBY said:


> Have to admit I always feel a little bit sorry for them when they're exposed.
> 
> He's been on here for 2 months, had a good run.
> 
> Think I'll masquerade as Kazakhstans strongest man for a while. Anyone know where I can find a picture.


fukin LOL

Nah brah everyone knows Borats Kazakhstans strongest man...maybe try iraq or north korea


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I like!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

benicillin said:


>


Cheers. Might have to photoshop those yachts in the background out though. No ones going to believe thats Whitley Bay.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's me yesterday after i finished squats at my home gym, and shaved downstairs


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

This is fantastic! brah boy is that really your hair in that video or some kind of safety helmet you have to wear down there in gyms in case of flying dumbells??


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

this is well funny, especially as someone asked in another thread if it was him and he said yes, and took loads of compliments

tool

oh by the way, i'm really paul newman, look good for 90 don't i


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> this is well funny, especially as someone asked in another thread if it was him and he said yes, and took loads of compliments
> 
> tool
> 
> oh by the way, i'm really paul newman, look good for 90 don't i


Hey man i like ya sauce:lol:


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

I think Paul Newman is dead...so you look fantastic hamsternuts


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

This thread is epic, in before the lock down!!! I'm quite good at profiling peoples personalities on here and I spotted anabol5 and pokerface, I have suspicions of CRF121359 possibly being old Razorblade, also chestbrah shares many characteristics of dan92??? Takes one to know one ect, Just my two cents... 

Oh and lets nip the American style slang in the bud chaps...


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i couldn't care less who has a pic of who as their profile pic

always been a bit moody anyway, so didn't take much notice of him, whether he trains in Upminster or Dubai.

and you're right, Paul Newman is dead, gutted.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> Your one of them Pr1cks in the gym that throw weights around and endanger other people thinking your awesome lol... what a pr1ck...





chestbrah said:


> your one of those phaggots who are so insecure IRL that you have a cartoon avvi.





straughany10 said:


> Fcuking hell, first of all what is going on with your hair do nancy boy, secondly who the fcuk do you think you are tossing dumbells around like that? doesnt make you big and clever ya nar, thirdly what about that little poncy dance at the, lol, mate you have just made yourself out to be a bigger pr**k than anyone you are trying to embarrass.


guys you all are warned about insulting members do it again and you will be banned.....get your point across without the insults or don't post.....

the pic in my avi is me and it is life size


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

speaking of using fake pics, i'll admit to one

about 10 years ago when i first realised you could use the interweb to get sex, i dabbled with chatrooms, namely lycos chat

i didn't have a digital camera and wouldn't have had a clue how to upload a pic anyway, so as my profile pic i used a pic of Adam Rickitt

"you really look like Nick out of Coronation Street"

"yeah i get that alot"

by the time i met them in person, it was too late!

MWAHAHAHA!

"see, those pics are all totally airbrushed, i look like this really"

i did look a bit like him at that age to be fair, without the washboard


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> guys you all are warned about insulting members do it again and you will be banned.....get your point across without the insults or don't post.....
> 
> the pic in my avi is me and it is life size


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

crf121359 said:


> I'm just sitting here laughing my head off... is it so important to know who I am and where I'm from?? you guys need get a proper lives tbh... what difference is gonna make in your lives whether this is me or not!! * anyway gonna pop out to go to the gym*.


you on the plane yet brah ???


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

How come everyone is certain hes not telling the truth?!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

recc said:


> How come everyone is certain hes not telling the truth?!


have you been reading all of this mate?


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

CRF its not the fact that you have some random guys pic as your AVI, it's the fact that you openly went along as being this guy.

Made me lol however.

As for Chestbrah, I really couldn't care less if you work out without a top on or drop DB's here and there, not something I do but you don't deserve so much stick over it.

Tenner on CRF being Razorblade; the black amputee.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I really am actually a battery
> 
> I've been masquerading as a mediocre bber on here, it's how I get my kicks
> 
> ...


This already shows thats not you in your avi and are equally full of sh1t which I kinda knew from the start you wasnt duracell.

Duracell never ever need charging mate, you must be Ever-ready or Powercell :lol:

On a serious note though, just when I thought the forum was going downhill....


----------



## madcon (Jun 17, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> you on the plane yet brah ???


hey chestbrah,hows your brother zyzz?

this you brah...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Brah brah feckin brah...

Sorry I mean blah blah feckin blah, jeez theres more brahs in this thread than kays catalogue.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

chestbrah said:


> you on the plane yet brah ???


Chestbrah stop baiting him please, it is down to CRF how and if he answers your questions.

Also please stop coming across as some hard man i don't like it and the Board can do without it.....


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

madcon said:


> hey chestbrah,hows your brother zyzz?
> 
> this you brah...


that's me again, glad so many faceless keyboard twáts (or just one, who keeps getting banned) have my pic on their hard drive, i feel honoured


----------



## madcon (Jun 17, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> that's me again, glad so many faceless keyboard twáts (or just one, who keeps getting banned) have my pic on their hard drive, i feel honoured


is that really you?..srs


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> that's me again, glad so many faceless keyboard twáts (or just one, who keeps getting banned) have my pic on their hard drive, i feel honoured


 :wub:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

it's that nobbysnuts wánker again

isn't it more fun to just use the forum properly and exchange info and have a laugh, than to deliberately disrupt things?

is that just me then? ah well.


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

madcon said:


> hey chestbrah,hows your brother zyzz?
> 
> this you brah...


fukin LMAO


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> it's that nobbysknobhead


lol which one?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i wouldn't mind, but they haven't even had the common courtesy to photoshop me in any way

SiPhil wouldn't let me down like this


----------



## madcon (Jun 17, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> i wouldn't mind, but they haven't even had the common courtesy to photoshop me in any way
> 
> SiPhil wouldn't let me down like this


u mad?


----------



## Twisted (Oct 6, 2010)

With all this AVI subterfuge going on I must confess that my AVI is not me but the dong is! Apologies Brah's


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

madcon said:


> u mad?


Uboring?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

OMG there is some people rearing their ugly heads tonight, all because they got shot down over something trivial and they couldn't let it go... :lol: :lol:

MY EGO!! Wah wah wah :crying: !!!!!!!!!


----------



## madcon (Jun 17, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> Uboring?


jakes on you brah....in more ways than one..


----------



## chestbrah (Dec 10, 2010)

madcon said:


> jakes on you brah....in more ways than one..


LOLZ hes unaware brah


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

madcon said:


> jakes on you brah....in more ways than one..


I like jake :blush: I wish he was on me


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

madcon said:


> jakes on you brah....in more ways than one..


whatever you say darlin



chestbrah said:


> LOLZ hes unaware brah


evidently, oh how i wish i could see this comedy big picture


----------



## madcon (Jun 17, 2010)

chestbrah said:


> LOLZ hes unaware brah


lulz....hows your traing going brah

edit...^^^^^^^^^lulz


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Comedy gold boys...


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> have you been reading all of this mate?


yes, but maybe I missed something :lol:

The guy has a picture of, and claims to be, a bodybuilder from Iran, who now lives in Essex (or claims to).

This is what I got, and seems believable :confused1:


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

my avi is me.

You stay classy San Diego


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

benicillin said:


> my avi is me.


Stick to doing glutes next time...'Brah'


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Nah... you have the ubulous muscle which connects to the upper dorsimus... it's boring, but it's part of my life. I'm just gonna put this shirt on if you don't mind


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Quality thread.

I'd really be amused if it turned out CRF was Iran's strongest man and DID just happen to live in Essex, it's not impossible you know.

Come on CRF take a photo of yourself holding an 'I love UK Muscle' sign and you win.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

chestbrah said:


>


Watch a lot of that show in 'Oz' then eh? :lol:

This guy is about as Australian as Fosters haha


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh and Fosters is brewed in Edinburgh, not imported from Australia as most people believe.. before anyone says 'lulz brah uwrong' or anything else ***** like that :lol:


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Heineken said:


> Oh and Fosters is brewed in Edinburgh, not imported from Australia as most people believe.. before anyone says 'lulz brah uwrong' or anything else ***** like that :lol:


they say 'phaggot' over there brah 

:lol:


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 12, 2010)

Hope this *BRAH* bull**** doesn't become cool over here.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

CHESTBRAH f)ckoff back to bb.com all you seem to on here is cause trouble

The brah thing isn't an aussie thing it's from bb.com

I don't know why but reading all the posts made me rage

Had a really **** day so I'm not in the mood for dickheads


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bizzlewood said:


> CHESTBRAH f)ckoff back to bb.com all you seem to on here is cause trouble
> 
> I don't know why but reading all the posts made me rage
> 
> Had a really **** day so I'm not in the mood for dickheads


Is that you in your avi Bizz?

Just checking - can't be to sure, these are tumultuous times we live in

apparently


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

rs007 said:


> Is that you in your avi Bizz?
> 
> Just checking - can't be to sure, these are tumultuous times we live in
> 
> apparently


 :lol: :lol:

hnag on.... he's from yemen..... is that near iran?? if so, do you CRF??? :whistling:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Does that mean I cant be a power ranger anymore mg:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

rs007 said:


> Is that you in your avi Bizz?
> 
> Just checking - can't be to sure, these are tumultuous times we live in
> 
> apparently


No it's not I'm really a 10 stone Ginger kid from Bogna



paul81 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> hnag on.... he's from yemen..... is that near iran?? if so, do you CRF??? :whistling:


What does CRF stand for?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> No it's not I'm really a 10 stone Ginger kid from Bogna
> 
> What does CRF stand for?


CRF was that perisan/essex/iranian guy chestbrah was calling out


----------

